# Thursday's Edition!



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 10, 2020)

Those are great! Really love the plant based burgers!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 10, 2020)

Yep I like the meat packing plant, too.
Genie??  Hmmmmm??  LOL
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2020)

Great stuff! Barbara Eden, 65 and STILL SMOKIN' HOT!...JJ


----------



## robrpb (Dec 10, 2020)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## tanglefoot (Dec 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Great stuff! Barbara Eden, 65 and STILL SMOKIN' HOT!...JJ


Not sure, I don't think she's been 65 in about 25 years!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 10, 2020)

tanglefoot said:


> Not sure, I don't think she's been 65 in about 25 years!!


I think Barbara Eden was born in 1934, making her 86 now.  But she still looks great.  She was on something earlier this year.  86 wow.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2020)

Oops My mistake. The bio I looked at said been Acting since 1955. I thought that was her Birthday...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2020)

A Bunch of Good ones Ray!!

And Mike---I always liked older Women, especially ones who look like Barbara!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> A Bunch of Good ones Ray!!
> 
> And Mike---I always liked older Women, especially ones who look like Barbara!!
> 
> Bear


Right there with ya.  Always liked older women.  I've used Barbara Eden's age as my "cutoff age" if you know what I mean, used to use Florence Henderson's but she passed 2 years ago.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Right there with ya.  Always liked older women.  I've used Barbara Eden's age as my "cutoff age" if you know what I mean, used to use Florence Henderson's but she passed 2 years ago.




LOL---Older women come in handy:
When I got back from Vietnam, Mrs Bear had to buy my Beer!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

Right because the Drinking age was still 21.  They lowered it in NJ to 18 in the 70's, so I was able to get my own.  My Wife is 1 year younger than I, and after I turned 18, the next year I think they raised it back to 21.
Anyone 18 prior was grandfathered in. my Wife and some friends were out of luck.  So me and some older friends had to buy their beer for 3 years, lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

1981, NJ went back to 21. My younger Brother missed the cutoff. But we found a way around it. You may remember NJ Driver's License did not have photos back then. I went to the DMV and bought a replacement License.  I then gave it to my Brother to Sign. Now when he went to the Clubs that checked ID and had you sign to match the signatures....They Did!...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> 1981, NJ went back to 21. My younger Brother missed the cutoff. But we found a way around it. You may remember NJ Driver's License did not have photos back then. I went to the DMV and bought a replacement License.  I then gave it to my Brother to Sign. Now when he went to the Clubs that checked ID and had you sign to match the signatures....They Did!...JJ


That sound accurate. That was a great idea JJ.  3 months before I turned 18, I used to tell them my license had a misprint and I was born in February month 2 not May month 5, and I'd get served most times 3 months early.  Yes necessity IS the Mother of invention.  That was when we used our minds to think.  LOL.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

Bear, thanks for the like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Right because the Drinking age was still 21.  They lowered it in NJ to 18 in the 70's, so I was able to get my own.  My Wife is 1 year younger than I, and after I turned 18, the next year I think they raised it back to 21.
> Anyone 18 prior was grandfathered in. my Wife and some friends were out of luck.  So me and some older friends had to buy their beer for 3 years, lol.




Yup, that Pennsy/Jersey border gets busy now & then:
The years when "buying Beer" age was only 18 in Jersey, but 21 in Pennsy'.
I forget which, but one of the 2 states sold cigarettes cheaper than the other, in the 60s.
And lets not forget all the people coming to Pennsylvania for breakfast if they wanted "Eggs Sunny-Side Up", when they were banned in Jersey.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> And lets not forget all the people coming to Pennsylvania for breakfast if they wanted "Eggs Sunny-Side Up", when they were banned in Jersey.


I didn't know about the ban on sunny side up eggs in Jersey. OMG!  When was that?  I'll have to ask my older Brothers if they remember that.  Sounds nuts.  Sounds like something crazy enough for 2020, not the 60's, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I didn't know about the ban on sunny side up eggs in Jersey. OMG!  When was that?  I'll have to ask my older Brothers if they remember that.  Sounds nuts.  Sounds like something crazy enough for 2020, not the 60's, lol.




About late 80s or early 90s. It didn't last long---Got us a good laugh in PA, when truckers would wait to cross the bridge before stopping for breakfast.
Something to do with a Salmonella Outbreak.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2020)

January 1, to June 6, 1992, there was a Ban, by the NJ Health Dept,  on Restaurants serving Runny or Raw eggs. It dang near caused Riots as residents were really angry about " Big Brother" infringing on their Right to eat Eggs anyway they pleased. The restriction was on Restaurants and other Food Service Operations, but was reduced to just Operations serving At Risk people. Schools, Hospitals and Nursing Homes...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2020)

Good grief! I don't much eat out, eat better at home, way better and for a lot less money. I've been eating eggs sunny-side-up for breakfast my entire life, only way mama ever served them. Funny, the only times I've ever become food sick was eating in restaurants, most likely from some muchacho taking a dump and not washing his dammed hands. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Good grief! I don't much eat out, eat better at home, way better and for a lot less money. I've been eating eggs sunny-side-up for breakfast my entire life, only way mama ever served them. Funny, the only times I've ever become food sick was eating in restaurants, most likely from some muchacho taking a dump and not washing his dammed hands. RAY
> View attachment 474744


My only question is... what's the ketchup for?

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> My only question is... what's the ketchup for? Ryan



The country fried taters and onions on the plate with the eggs Ryan. I'm not some kind of heathen you know. Hot salsa goes on the eggs. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> January 1, to June 6, 1992, there was a Ban, by the NJ Health Dept,  on Restaurants serving Runny or Raw eggs. It dang near caused Riots as residents were really angry about " Big Brother" infringing on their Right to eat Eggs anyway they pleased. The restriction was on Restaurants and other Food Service Operations, but was reduced to just Operations serving At Risk people. Schools, Hospitals and Nursing Homes...JJ


That explains why I'm not familiar with it.  I moved to Ga in 92.  No recollection of it at all. Thanks for the info Guys.  Still crazy, and Bear I bet it was funny watching the Truckers wait to cross so they could have breakfast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That explains why I'm not familiar with it.  I moved to Ga in 92.  No recollection of it at all. Thanks for the info Guys.  Still crazy, and Bear I bet it was funny watching the Truckers wait to cross so they could have breakfast.




LOL---I think a lot of them ordered "Sunny-side-up" in PA, even if they never did before, "Because They Could".

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I think a lot of them ordered "Sunny-side-up" in PA, even if they never did before, "Because They Could".
> 
> Bear


I would too just to prove a point.  That whole thing was nuts!  Looks like I moved at the right time, lol.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow, this thread brought back memories. Drinking age was 18 in TN when I was in HS and university. The county where I lived  during HS was beer and wine only, but not on Sundays (blue laws). The major city in the county had some special exclusion to sell hard liquor within the city limits Mon-Sat. We lived in the suburbs. 

I remember buying a fake driver's ID for like $10 (green piece of paper, no photo) and not having any problem buying what I needed to party. The choice was a short drive into town, or up the road a few short miles for moonshine. Didn't care for the moonshine. Girlfriend liked Boone's Farm Strawberry, soooo, you know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2020)

LOL---I never needed a Fake ID for Bars, I guess I was big enough & ugly enough to pass as if I was in my 20s when I was 17.
Needed ID for "Beer Distributor though, so I had to take Mrs Bear along, if I wanted a case. When I got back from Vietnam, I bought quite a few cases. She was almost 2 years older than I was. LOL--Still is!!  Shhhh Don't tell her I told You!!

Bear


----------



## robrpb (Dec 13, 2020)




----------

